# cleaning touchscreen with colin



## jonty (May 8, 2012)

guys i waana ask that can clean my samsung galaxy y screen with colin and microfiber cloth.

i cleaned my wave 525 with colin but nothing happened. i asked local stores they told me to do so. one samsung customer care told me to do so and one didnot.

plzz guys help me out and is there any other cleaning agent. anyone who has tried


----------



## reddick (May 9, 2012)

Don't ever use cleaning agents for ur screen. It may damage ur screen and then u'l b also not able to take warranty advantage. Use only soft cotton cloth for cleaning.


----------



## rahul_c (May 9, 2012)

I do that all the time, but do not spray collin directly to phone cause it may get into some pores. Spray cloth with collin then use it on the screen.


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> do not spray collin directly to phone cause it may get into some pores. Spray cloth with collin then use it on the screen.


Do this.......


----------



## tarey_g (May 10, 2012)

I always use colin, although all my touch phones till date have had screen protector from day one . 
Colin is certainly not suitable to use with certain matte LCD screens as these use a thin layer for the matte finish, which can go bad when colin is applied. Use slightly moist cotton cloth for such screens.


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2012)

Apply colins on lint Free cloth & now wipe your screen with the same. never apply Colins directly on the touch screen or straight on the panel. It might damage your speakers also, due to water entry.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

Use something like this - Screen Cleaner -2 Go- Kit with Free Bonus Kit Perfect for iPhone Droid iPad-ATP | eBay

AM not sure of Colin's effect on the screen, whichever liquid you apply, don't spray directly on the screen, it'll kill many things.

A friend of mine who has a shop uses a liquid which is made by the same company which makes 'Silvo' polish, he takes it on his finger and puts on the screen directly and wipes it with a cloth that comes with the scratch guard packet. This ritual is done before applying a scratch guard and after removing a stupid one.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 10, 2012)

Just lick your phone... better than Colin... and FREE!


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Just lick your phone... better than Colin... and FREE!



Lol..


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Just lick your phone... better than Colin... and FREE!



Now I know why your screen is always slimy.

There are some good micro fiber cloths available, and some phone charms which double up as screen cleaners.


----------



## reddick (May 10, 2012)

Or use d cloth tht come vid d specticals box.


----------

